# Dinero worms



## russ010

I usually don't like to give up secret weapons... but I've got my hands on something that is probably about to take the market by storm. These are some soft plastic worms like fish have never seen before - and I'm proud to be a part of their staff in promoting great items.

Get Five Home Page - https://www.getfivelures.com/Home_Page.php
Here is a short review on them by BassEast - https://basseast.com/?p=6809

Most of you guys know I don't get into the shenanigans of sponsoring and all, but I will promote a bait by companies I know and trust. I have talked to the owner/maker, Andrew, on several occasions, and he is just an everyday guy like you and me... only difference is, he has created something that will literally drive bass crazy.

When the snow lets up here in GA and I'm able to get my boat and truck out (I'm still stuck at the house, and have been since Sunday night)... I have had the opportunity to contact several companies about their baits and possible sponsorships, and Andrew is a stand up guy and the only person who took time to listen to an everyday angler who is not out fishing the pro circuit.

Check out these baits and get them while you can - they literally fly off the shelves of the two online retailers where you can get them:
Land Big Fish - https://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=6941
The Hook Up Tackle - https://www.thehookuptackle.com/pro...nufacturer=Get Five Lures&Product=Dinero Worm

And what's even more shocking (not really, but how often do we have an up and coming bait company a member of our family) - these baits were created by one of our very own Tinboats.net members.....


----------



## cavman138

Sick looking worms. Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## Jim

Awesome looking baits! :beer:

I am going to try some out for sure. The youtube video makes it look like it has some nice deep hole drop shot action.


----------



## Brine

Kewl 8)


----------



## Acuna

Russ, 

Thanks for posting this! Guys, Get Five is my company and if you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me. Also, I am in the process of getting with Jim to come on board as an official sponsor of tinboats.net in the near future. Once I am officially a sponsor, I will post up with a give away and a more detailed introduction....

And yes, I'm just a regular guy who is tore up with fishing (always have been) who decided to pursue his dream of owning a bait company to make his original designs. There's a whole back story to it, but there were just some things going on that gave me the push I needed to say, "Hey, I'm doing this!" 

I own a jonboat and fish out of it often, so this is a great place for Get Five to be associated with. I look forward to participating more with the forum and please feel free to PM me with any questions!

Tight lines,
Andrew


----------



## russ010

Here's the video that really sold me on it.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XigrCBFhv64

I tried to embed it.. but couldn't get it to work


----------



## Brine

russ010 said:


> Here's the video that really sold me on it..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XigrCBFhv64
> 
> I tried to embed it.. but couldn't get it to work



Here ya go...

[youtube]v/XigrCBFhv64?fs[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Cool lookin' worm. I'll give it a try.


----------



## redbug

looks awesome.. only 1 problem.. 
no *REDBUG*


----------



## poolie

Dang... they block youtube at work so will have to watch the video tonight. Nice looking worm. That tail is totally different.


----------



## russ010

redbug said:


> looks awesome.. only 1 problem..
> no *REDBUG*



Can't help ya with the redbug color... but I do know he is coming out with "White Rose" fairly soon... White with red/black flake. I plan on using that for bed fishing


----------



## BassChasin

Gonna have to have some of those!


----------



## nuckinfutzracing

Those are sa-weet, I might have to "Get Five" or so. wakka wakka wakka


----------



## fender66

Ordered a few yesterday. Already shipped. Can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## nuckinfutzracing

I totally missed that land big fish had them. I live 15 minutes from there, gonna have to get some of these for sure. Thanks for the heads up russ


----------



## cavman138

Got mine in the mail today. I got some green pumpkin, diablo and junebuggish.....sweet


----------



## dixie_boysles

Will be ordering a few packs. Need to see if he has a color similar to watermelon candy


----------



## Acuna

FYI, Get Five is doing a give away here on tinboats.net. Here's the link:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=17133


----------



## Butthead

The video on this page sold me.
I went with Junebugish, Shizzad, Sludge, and Watermelon Red.


----------



## dixie_boysles

these do a great job on a Buckeye Spot Remover Shakeyhead!


----------



## russ010

pretty deadly on a carolina rig too.... :lol:


----------



## dixie_boysles

I love a carolina rig so ill have to try them like that


----------



## Decatur

I might have to try the Shizzad color.


----------



## Acuna

Thanks guys! Yes, the C-rig has been producing. There is a large tournament trail here in Texas called Bass Champs and the Big Bass of the January tournament in their central division was caught on a C-rigged Dinero. This was a 175+ boat tournament on Lake Travis and the fish weighed over 8 pounds!

Hope everyone is enjoying the baits and feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Meant to take the jonboat out today for a quick trip, but we've been so busy with orders it might not be until this summer before I get to fish. That's okay- I'm trying to build something great and that takes time and attention.


----------



## Duckinfool72

Anyone know how to get up acuna? Sent him couple pm's never heard back from him


----------



## Jim

Duckinfool72 said:


> Anyone know how to get up acuna? Sent him couple pm's never heard back from him



I will send him an email for you.

Jim


----------



## bhumbertson

I'd like to get some of those worms too. Went to his site and it appears he is out of business.


----------



## fender66

bhumbertson said:


> I'd like to get some of those worms too. Went to his site and it appears he is out of business.



That would really be a shame because I love those worms. Glad I bought lots of them when I did.


----------



## bhumbertson

Well if anyone finds out different, please let us know. I would like to purchase as many as I can afford.


----------



## Brine

Brings back great memories!!!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=23185&hilit=mucho+dinero


----------



## Duckinfool72

Jim said:


> Duckinfool72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get up acuna? Sent him couple pm's never heard back from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will send him an email for you.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...



Thanks jim i would really appreciate it


----------



## bhumbertson

Any luck?


----------



## Duckinfool72

No havent heard from anyone


----------



## bhumbertson

I found some online after some searching. Put my order in today.

https://tackletrap.com/index.php?ma...sult&search_in_description=1&keyword=get+five

Not sure of the supply but they appear to have some.


----------



## Duckinfool72

Yeah i drained what he told me had bout 2 weeks ago maybe he wqs holding some back


----------



## Decatur

bhumbertson said:


> I found some online after some searching. Put my order in today.
> 
> https://tackletrap.com/index.php?ma...sult&search_in_description=1&keyword=get+five
> 
> Not sure of the supply but they appear to have some.




Let us know if/when you get them. 8)


----------



## Butthead

bhumbertson said:


> I found some online after some searching. Put my order in today.
> 
> https://tackletrap.com/index.php?ma...sult&search_in_description=1&keyword=get+five
> 
> Not sure of the supply but they appear to have some.



I also ordered from that same place. Went with 5 in Shizzad and 3 in Redbug. I haven't heard anything back yet so I do hope he's got the stock!


----------



## New River Rat

no longer in bidness


https://www.getfivelures.com/


----------



## Bugpac

I have 6.5" fat stick baits, and 4.5" monsters that stand straight up, shoot me a pm i can do any colors u want. I have trick worms as well but they wont be available for a few weeks, getting new molds made now.


----------



## bhumbertson

Got them. Thanks to Brad over at Tackle Trap.


----------



## Butthead

Got mine as well! Now they're going on the black market. lol


----------



## Duckinfool72

Anyone know how to get ahold of acuna? Tried coulple emails and still havent heard anythjng inwould really like to speak with him


----------



## theyyounggun

I wonder if his molds are for sale? :lol:


----------



## bhumbertson

theyyounggun said:


> I wonder if his molds are for sale? :lol:




I was told he is look for 20k for the outfit... you'd have to sell a lot of worms to make that profitable.


----------



## Jim

bhumbertson said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if his molds are for sale? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told he is look for 20k for the outfit... you'd have to sell a lot of worms to make that profitable.
Click to expand...


wow! :shock:


----------



## Fishin-joe

I got ahold of a company that is selling what he has left in stock and he told me that the company is for sale, the company is thinking of buying the molds ect and starting to make them again. 
The company web is https://tackletrap.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=80_82_93&products_id=2230&zenid=186c0b12d8b95cbbefa55894dd7e6289.
Hope this helps out.


----------



## Jim

I heard many good reviews from people who have used the Tackle Trap. I hope they do buy the mold.

I think I have 4-5 bags somewhere stashed away. 8)


----------

